# Minnesota trades for Rodney Carney and filler



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> Philadelphia 76ers forwards Rodney Carney, Calvin Booth and a future No. 1 pick have been traded to the Minnesota Timberwolves to free as much as $2 million in additional salary cap space for the Sixers to offer Elton Brand or Josh Smith, multiple league sources said.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Av7kCaJ__vYTVQaAai1mp6g5nYcB?slug=aw-phillytrade070608&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Carney could crack the rotation.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Carney could crack the rotation.


Definitely. Atleast he'll push the other young wing players to play harder on the court. The best part of the deal is the pick though! :yay:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That could be a nice high one, especially if the Sixers can't sign Brand.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

At least I'm fine with the draft pick part, though. The others, I don't know. 

Maybe another trade is in the works?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Awesome trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great trade for Minnesota. Booth is a cheap expiring contract, and if the Wolves don't like Carney, they don't have to pick up his option for the following season. Either way, they get a future first rounder out of this one.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Good trade for you guys. If Philly doesn't get either Brand or Smith they will look foolish


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

What's going on with our suddenly competent front office? I'm ecstatic with this. Carney was a guy I really enjoyed in college and whom I think can at least contribute this season. And if he's not in our plans, he's cheap. No big deal. And we're in control. The pick, of course, is great. And even Booth is a nice addition, in that he was on a small contract and it expires after this year. If we think he can contribute at all, even in a limited role (remember, before Collins we had literally zero size), great. If not, no biggie.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Carney's a good rotational swingman. He's not a starter, but he's a guy who can definitely make an impact off the bench. He's improving his three point shot, and as the season went on he improved considerably on defense. I started to like him a lot and am kinda mad that he was given up for what amounts to nothing.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Coatesvillain said:


> am kinda mad that he was given up for what amounts to nothing.


Well, if you end up being able to use that cap space on a first-tier player it won't feel like nothing. And in the mean time, thanks.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The Star Tribune story says that the particulars of what Minnesota gives up are still being worked out. The trade exception, obviously, must be the bulk of it. But if we toss in anything else more than a future 2nd, I'm going to be a little cranky.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

All I know about the trade expectation from the Mark Blount trade along with minimum player exception are being included. 

More to come later as they will know more in details about cash/future considerations.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't get it...what'd Minnesota give up?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> I don't get it...what'd Minnesota give up?


As of now, nothing but a trade exception. Basically, when you trade something to a team under the cap, they can absorb the salary and send you back a trade exception, which is that much cap space you can use in certain kinds of trades within a certain time frame. Minnesota got one in the Mark Blount/Ricky Davis/Antoine Walker trade, and is apparently using it here, which clears more salary for Philly.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Awesome trade for the wolves if they are only giving up exceptions... I think Carney has talent, and a future first helps as its never going to be a super low pick coming from philly, even if they do get brand


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

We'll see. I'm not high on Carney after a couple of disappointing seasons. But he's a better prospect than what we usually spend on 2nd round picks (which is all we really gave up). So i'm fine with it.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, the latest ESPN report says it's the trade exception plus one 2nd rounder, so with so little at stake financially (one year, if we so choose, on both Carney and Booth) plus the addition of a future 1st, it seems like a no-brainer to me, even if neither player can really add value. And I think Carney can compete to be a possible contributor with us.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

These do not sound like the words of a man who expects his client to play a game in Minnesota.


> "The only thing I can share with you is that Calvin's contract will be traded to Minnesota tomorrow," said Booth's agent, Mark Termini.


 http://www.startribune.com/sports/wolves/24072504.html?location_refer=Most Viewed:Homepage:8


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good trade guys.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:laugh: at 'his contract will be traded'


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

I did not like the Love/Mayo trade but this one is very good. Carney is very skilled and draft picks are always good to have.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Details on the trade, from the Star Tribune.


> The Wolves also received a first-round pick the 76ers owned from a trade with Utah. McHale said that first-rounder is protected for the top 22 in 2009, the top 17 in 2010, the top 15 in 2011 and the top 16 in 2012 and 2013.
> 
> If the Jazz hasn't had to surrender the pick by then, McHale said, it becomes a second-rounder.
> 
> McHale offered two more details of the trade that would be favorable to the Wolves: One, the 76ers gave cash considerations to the Wolves that basically cover the salaries of both Carney and Booth; and two, the 2010 second-round choice surrendered by the Wolves will go to Philadelphia only if Minnesota is drafting 55 through 60.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Be interesting to see how Carney goes in SL..


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Good link there Luther. I saw someone say on the 1st page that it could be an early one, but I had read elsewhere that it was roughly going to be late teens at best, so not a good pick, but could be worse of course. Getting Carney is a great pickup IMO, as the Wolves right now have no athletic SF that can score. Brewer is pure defense, and Miller is more of a shooter than slasher. He could be a very nice pickup. I wished the Bulls had kept him instead of trading him for Sefolosha at draft time.


----------

